# [Horloge] Décalage 2h !? [Résolu]

## FDZ

Bonjour

Bien que les paramètrer de "timezone" soient bien positionnés :

```
francis@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/timezone 

TIMEZONE=Europe/Paris

```

mon horloge présente un écart de 2h (2h de plus) avec l'heure officielle. Pourtant l'horloge du BIOS est correcte ! ? (Et l'heure est aussi correcte avec les autres OS installés sur la même machine).

Et comment régler l'heure par internet (ntp) ?

[Edit] L'heure GMT semble correcte : il semble que le décalage de l'heure locale par rapport à l'heure GMT soit inversé ! De plus, il me semble bien avoir déjà entendu parler d'un tel bug (à confirmer, je continue mes recherches) [/Edit]

----------

## xaviermiller

que contient ton fichier /etc/conf.d/localtime  (ou hwclock) ? UTC ou local ? Il devrait être "local".

----------

## FDZ

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> que contient ton fichier /etc/conf.d/localtime ? UTC ou local ? Il devrait être "local".

 

J'ai essayé les deux solutions : ça ne change rien   :Exclamation:   au résultat. L'option est actuellement à "local"

NB : cette option est dans /etc/conf.d/hwclock, je n'ai pas de /etc/conf.d/localtime; le fichier /etc/localtime est un lien vers  /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Paris.

J'ai essayé de créer le fichier /etc/conf.d/localtime avec l'option "clock=local" ça n'a strictement rien changé (fallait peut-être valider ?)

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Systemd considère par défaut l'horloge du PC en UTC (gmt), il faut donc le lui indiqué : timedatectl set-local-rtc true

----------

## FDZ

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Systemd considère par défaut l'horloge du PC en UTC (gmt), il faut donc le lui indiqué : timedatectl set-local-rtc true

 

Bonjour USTruck !

```
localhost conf.d # timedatectl set-local-rtc true

-su: timedatectl : commande introuvable

```

  :Question: 

----------

## USTruck

Re-bonjour,

Désolé, je pensais que tu utilisais déjà systemd comme système d'init.

/etc/conf.d/hwclock : doit être mis en local

/etc/localtime -> lien vers timezone

Dans les deux cas c'est ok il semble

revoir : rc-update show ; quelle horloge est chargée ?

Voir  tu a les 2h sans et avec interface graphique

tty1 -> afficher l'heure courante, d'après moi devrait être correct

interface graphique : voir config de l'horloge, peut-être qu'il faut lui indiquer que l'horloge est en localtime (je connais pas xfce...)

----------

## FDZ

J'ai cherché sur google timedatectl et j'ai trouvé ça :http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Localization/HOWTO/fr

J'ai configuré comme indiqué :

```
localhost conf.d # emerge --config timezone-data

Configuring pkg...

 * You have an invalid TIMEZONE setting in /etc/timezone

 * Your /etc/localtime has been reset to Factory; enjoy!

 * Updating /etc/localtime with /usr/share/zoneinfo/Factory

```

Et voilà ! Résolu !

Merci encore !

PS : moi aussi je pensais être sous systemd !?

----------

## USTruck

Re,

Je pense que des surprises du genre tu va encore en avoir ....

Je m'explique, tu a garder le profile par défault (eselect profile list), il contient le minimum de use par défaut et ceci juste pour installer le système pour qu'il soit fonctionnel, tout le reste est a faire.

timezone-data est par défaut installé chez moi, je n'ai pas du le faire .....

Un "emerge -epv world | grep USE >> unfichier" , ouvrir celui-ci et analyser les use utiliser par le système pour 'voir' si tout ok, tu as probablement des paquets avec des use en '-' et qui te serais peut-être utile ....

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more
> ...

 

Tu avais poster ton make.conf dans un autre post ...

LINGUAS : chez moi il est entre "fr", voir donc que la partie 'fr' des applications sont installée (si tu as tout en anglais c'est qu'il est pas pris en compte)

Si tu as une carte son, voir la valeur pour ALSA_CARDS (voir /usr/portage/profile/desc/)

si tu vois bien, le use d'install (bindist mmx sse sse2) qui sont normalement nécessaire a la base du système tu les a enlever ...

A moins que tout ok pour toi, ajoute les au USE que tu utilises et refaire un emerge -uDNav @world

Si tu change le profil (eselect profile set .. ) il te faudra aussi faire un 'emerge -uDNav @world'

Il se peut aussi que changer le profil te forcera a utiliser systemd .... a toi de voir

----------

## FDZ

Merci USTruck de t'occuper de mes problèmes même quand je les considère comme "résolu". Je vais donc vérifier make.conf et package.use pour remettre de l'ordre dans tout ça. Tu risques de me rencontrer à nouveau si le résultat entraine d'autres problèmes non prévus ...   :Wink: 

A bientot donc (?) et merci encore

----------

